# New Air Rifle (Gamo Big Cat 1200)



## space_jaggy

Hi, I am very new to airguns and I only own two so far but I just got a Gamo BigCat 1200 4.5 mm air rifle (scoped break-barrel rifle 1000fps w/lead) and it's acting weird. I hope that some of you knowledgeable enthusiasts might be able to tell me what is happening and what I should do, if anything.

-Ive made about 100 shots, owned the gun for 2 days, shot my breakfast today, yum
-Using pointed Crosman Field Hunting Pellets (Lead)

The problem:
Ive been zeroing the scope for about an hour before the gun shot an extreemely loud. There was a ton of oil smoke coming out of the barrel. I shot two more times, again, super loud crack, can't hit my target either. Cocked the rifle and shot a blank. This time it was quiet. Loaded the gun with another pellet and it was shooting normal again. The same thing happened again 15 minutes later - shot 2 very loud pellets with lots of oil smoke and then it went back to normal.

I called Gamo, they told me that the packing oil in the gun is interfering with the shooting. Told me to keep shooting and promised that the problem will go away.

Should I be worried? Help a guy out would ya?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Not to worry. It's called dieseling. Detonation occurs when extra lubricant gets into the compression chamber. A lot of new springers have this "problem." Oil and grease gets into the chamber creating loud crack upon firing with "smoke" coming out of barrel. At this stage your velocities are hyper and very inconsistent. Too much velocity in an airgun and inconsistency means inaccuracy. Keep on shooting and the problem will go away on its own. Or, you can disassemble the gun and clean everything out yourself. It can continue even after a whole tin of pellets of 500. Heavy pellets usually speed up this process...

NEVER Ever shoot your springer without a pellet in the barrel. You will damage the piston, wear out seals faster, or even break the spring.

Throw those Gamo pellets away and buy yourself some high quality German and Czeck pellets.

Good luck.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Any responses? Thank notes? Hello? Nothing. Not even Wheeeee! oke: :rollin: What's wrong with this place...?


----------



## blowgunner62

Hello! Thank you for responding to his question! 

I'm surprised that you didn't tell him that his gun was a piece of crap. LOL!

But yep...I had the same issue with my first springer, but it does dissappear with time.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Heck, even my Weihrauch 97K was dieseling like an old tractor for the first 700 shots or so...


----------



## blowgunner62

Yeah, they all do. I was referencing the whole Gamo thing.


----------



## spentwings

Ambush Hunter said:


> Any responses? Thank notes? Hello? Nothing. Not even Wheeeee! oke: :rollin: What's wrong with this place...?


There is something wrong AH....but it ain't you or the place. 
I think blow is to blame. :wink:


----------



## blowgunner62

Yeah, I'm scaring everybody away with my presence.  Anything new in your airgunning world, spent?


----------



## space_jaggy

Ambush Hunter said:


> Not to worry. It's called dieseling. Detonation occurs when extra lubricant gets into the compression chamber. A lot of new springers have this "problem." Oil and grease gets into the chamber creating loud crack upon firing with "smoke" coming out of barrel. At this stage your velocities are hyper and very inconsistent. Too much velocity in an airgun and inconsistency means inaccuracy. Keep on shooting and the problem will go away on its own. Or, you can disassemble the gun and clean everything out yourself. It can continue even after a whole tin of pellets of 500. Heavy pellets usually speed up this process...
> 
> NEVER Ever shoot your springer without a pellet in the barrel. You will damage the piston, wear out seals faster, or even break the spring.
> 
> Throw those Gamo pellets away and buy yourself some high quality German and Czeck pellets.
> 
> Good luck.


HEY! Thanks for the comforting reply, im sorry i didn't reply earlier. I got another GAMO air rifle and then i got so ****** with all the little things that i returned both of them, that was probably a day after i posted here so i just forgot about this thread. I figured this was a unique and weird problem and noone would reply. Thanks for the help, and seriously, this makes me a little smarter than i was before so I really appreciate your post.
Bye


----------

